# Question about my dayton champion prewar bicycle.



## fxo550 (Jan 20, 2013)

I have a Dayton Champion original bike and a bike collector offers me a few good bicycles for it.My question is:Are this bike on the same category of the bluebirds,robins,aerocycles etc.please help.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 20, 2013)

fxo550 said:


> I have a Dayton Champion original bike and a bike collector offers me a few good bicycles for it.My question is:Are this bike on the same category of the bluebirds,robins,aerocycles etc.please help.




pictures are everything on this If your talking about Big tanks like what was just found then yes it is but, I still wanna see pictures :o


----------



## fxo550 (Jan 20, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> pictures are everything on this If your talking about Big tanks like what was just found then yes it is but, I still wanna see pictures :o




I may email you a picture,i do not like to post pictures of my personal collection cause they end up in googles and other sites.It is a long tank with horn and light and the guy that want it is crazy about this one and offers me $5000 cash or 3 bikes thats he claims are worth more than $3000 each so this make me think i got something nice.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 20, 2013)

fxo550 said:


> I may email you a picture,i do not like to post pictures of my personal collection cause they end up in googles and other sites.It is a long tank with horn and light and the guy that want it is crazy about this one and offers me $5000 cash or 3 bikes thats he claims are worth more than $3000 each so this make me think i got something nice.




You can email me at nickinator1@gmail.com  If you need help on the value of what hes offering you can also send pictures of those. With a big tank Its all about the paint and condition.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd like to see a pic too. Does it have a lit rack? what type of fenders? You can shoot me a few pics at Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com I have a lit big tank as well and have studied these a little myself. V/r Shawn


----------



## JAF/CO (Jan 20, 2013)

i am in for a picture or two if you don't mind

thanks jim


----------



## fxo550 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you guys.I will take care of the pictures for you guys during the week.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 20, 2013)

fxo550 said:


> Are this bike on the same category of the bluebirds,robins,aerocycles etc.please help.




If it's the Twin-Flex Champion lit tank it's in a higher category than Bluebirds, Robins, Aerocycles, etc....


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 20, 2013)

nope.. nice, but not the same price.  the most you could get is 6 but thats at the lower end of the spectrum in desireablity. if i saw  it and a bb for 6k  the bb would sell before the dayton would.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 20, 2013)

You might as well throw that bad boy on e-bay, so that we can all take a look at it, and we can duke it out and we'll just see what kind of league it's in.


----------



## slick (Jan 20, 2013)

Another Dayton/Huffman possible big tank???? Jeez.....It's like Huffy made hundreds of thousands of these "rare bikes" and they are all turning up now? 

Paging Dr. Scott Seymour...Godfather Huffman Scott Seymour.........???????

What can i say? I like being the odd man out to show up to a ride anywhere on any given day on the ONLY bike like it there........and in the 1k mile vicinity.

Go TEAM SHELBY!!!!! HAHA!!!!

T-Shirts are in the works as the Shelby army of few continue to plan the sneak attack of the Cyclone Coaster ride and trample the Schwinns and Huffmans in force........

To be continued...............


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Careful Slick there's a guy in San Diego cornering the market on rare Huffmans and by the end of summer he could probably dwarf any Shelby contingent with Super Streamlines and big tanks! Actually I'm glad to see these finds. First it lets the rest of poor folks know that we still have a chance, albeit slim, of finding one of these gems and second, we usually learn something each time one is found either about parts or finish. I love my big tank Shelbys and wouldn't trade 'em for anythign but once I get my Dayton SS together it will be a tough choice deciding what to ride-oh yea just got that sweet Five Bar too! V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Jan 21, 2013)

*Jerry Berg*



Freqman1 said:


> Careful Slick there's a guy in San Diego cornering the market on rare Huffmans and by the end of summer he could probably dwarf any Shelby contingent with Super Streamlines and big tanks! Actually I'm glad to see these finds. First it lets the rest of poor folks know that we still have a chance, albeit slim, of finding one of these gems and second, we usually learn something each time one is found either about parts or finish. I love my big tank Shelbys and wouldn't trade 'em for anythign but once I get my Dayton SS together it will be a tough choice deciding what to ride-oh yea just got that sweet Five Bar too! V/r Shawn




Had like 12 or more big tank shelbys-all at one time- more over the years


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 21, 2013)

Just when you think a bicycle is super rare, unmolested copies show up and question the conventional beliefs.
So what is rare...10-12 (or less) copies known, 30, 50?

Huffman made exclusive retailer relationships and did not supply bicycles to competitive outlets, so their business model by design led to their bicycles being less out there, even with Firestone being a major player.

Honestly, not sure if big tanks are technically rare or just so desirable, they never get to market...most of the established collectors have one.
That said, I would place the champion twinflex as rare (but a notch below a bluebird in value, c'mon).

As far as cornering the market on big tanks, that has been done...got a nice giggle on that one.

Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 21, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Just when you think a bicycle is super rare, unmolested copies show up and question the conventional beliefs.
> So what is rare...10-12 (or less) copies known, 30, 50?
> 
> Huffman made exclusive retailer relationships and did not supply bicycles to competitive outlets, so their business model by design led to their bicycles being less out there, even with Firestone being a major player.
> ...




At least we'll get to see the ones in Cali unlike the fella in Ohio! V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 21, 2013)

Congrats on the great find! Cant wait to see some better pics.......I've always said theres lots more high end bikes out there that havent been found yet.....when I hear someone say theres X amount known I always think to myself 'known to who?'....lol.....I know some older collectors who have no computer and have never been to a swap meet, so their bikes are basically unknown to most folks.......as fas as big tank Daytons I believe there are a lot more Lit Tanks than non lit tanks,.....and the number gets smaller on all the rare bikes when you consider orginal paint verses restored.....


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 21, 2013)

Nothing is "rare", we just haven't seen them all yet.


----------



## slick (Jan 21, 2013)

Shawn, congrats on getting the 5 bar Damn you!!! You know i'm taking notes and saving my pennies and dimes for the day you decide to thin down a bit and hoping some of the ones i wanted that were for sale that you bought when i was broke will be for sale again and i can get them at that point in time. HAHA!! 

I'd have to say that a bike is "Rare" if there are less then 2 dozen known to exist considering the amount that were produced over the years. A bike that only less then half a dozen or so that are out there in my eyes is plain and simply an extinct model. Like the Evinrude. The nicest one i have ever seen was the fully polished one that was on here a few months back Every inch of it polished and just plain gorgeous. A work of art. 

Another VERY IMPORTANT thing for all of us to consider is, how many bike collectors actually know about the Cabe? No offense Mr. McCaskey but it's true. Some of these old time collectors don't even have the internet!!! I ask them, "have you been on the Cabe?" They are like what?? So that is one more thing to consider. 

Also, on the comment of there are many more high end bikes out there yet to be found?? I kind of doubt that. Unless you were wealthy back in the 30's, you were not trying to buy a bicycle with aluminum fenders, stainless tank, all the bells and whistles, etc... for your son or daughter. Considering most adults that were wealthy were driving cars instead of a high end bicycle. The odds of that just are not there in my opinion.


----------



## OldRider (Jan 21, 2013)

I agree with you Slick......there was no money to be had in the dirty thirties, and if you did have a few dollars it wouldn't be used to purchase a fully loaded bike. Same exact thing on the Canadian side with the CCM Flyte, bad timing to start a luxury line in the midst of the depression.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm with Don,  who is so confident to claim X of ______ known to exist?  Known by who? Still waiting to see the registry.

Slick you nailed it, many many many collectors have not heard of The Cabe nor do they want to participate on line. We (cabe members) are a small fraction of the hobby, and the majority is still old school. Think of all the great bikes you see in person and no mention of them on line. Even the collectors that participate on line don't show all there goodies. I bet many of us reading this are saying, oh ya I know old Elmer and boy if you could see his stuff.


As far as unearthing a previously undiscovered bike, if your talking ballooners *chances are good*, ask the Midwest, Northeast and mid Atlantic pickers who are still finding great bikes in barns attics sheds etc...This is a very old part of settled America, and good stuff is still found regularly. Finding the 28" wheeled bikes is by far more scarce. In my area homesteads are passed from generation to generation, and all the contents of those generations. Last year I personally pulled 4 28" wheel bikes, 12 prewar and 3 post war ballooners from barns and basements, and one was a complete "1937 schwinn deluxe tank bike" I can't even guess how many middleweights I left to rot. 


Take a look at the tipping point around 1935/1936, bike manufacturing was blowing up, by WWII nearly 1,000,000 units, and by the 50's and early 60's Schwinn alone was pumping nearly 1,000,000 units. Maybe the costlier less ordered bikes were not in abundance, but certainly existed in larger numbers than we care to admit, and are still out there. 

More bikes to be discovered.


----------



## fxo550 (Feb 5, 2013)

nickinator and freqman1 i just send you guys a pic.thanks


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 5, 2013)

*Hey!*

Can I see it too?


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 5, 2013)

fxo550 said:


> nickinator and freqman1 i just send you guys a pic.thanks



Not sure if shawn got it all ask him but It did not come through for me
check email address.

Nick.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 5, 2013)

I didn't get it either? V/r Shawn


----------



## fxo550 (Feb 5, 2013)

I will do it again,thanks


----------



## fxo550 (Feb 5, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Not sure if shawn got it all ask him but It did not come through for me
> check email address.
> 
> Nick.





I just  sent another pic.let me know,thanks


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2013)

fxo550 said:


> I may email you a picture,i do not like to post pictures of my personal collection cause they end up in googles and other sites.It is a long tank with horn and light and the guy that want it is crazy about this one and offers me $5000 cash or 3 bikes thats he claims are worth more than $3000 each so this make me think i got something nice.




a couple of my bikes ended up on the googles too! Googles are like Aids, once you got them you can't get rid of them! sure there are treatments, but no cure...


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey Freddie I got it. Looks like a '40 truss rod lit big tank with correct parts. I'll reply to your email later with more thoughts on this. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 5, 2013)

also received, sent pm on info.

Nick.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm prepared to offer $6500.00 for the bike.


----------



## npence (Feb 6, 2013)

I will offer $6700 but need some more detailed pics. Thanks email them to pen300805@yahoo.com


----------



## OldRider (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks like Freddy will be coming into some real nice money..........this could get interesting with all the CABE heavy hitters getting in on the action.


----------



## walter branche (Feb 6, 2013)

*where is the photo 7,500 i live here*

send me the photo ,i live in orlando 7,500  wbranche@cfl.rr.com  407 656 9840


----------



## fxo550 (Feb 6, 2013)

Bicycle is sold,by owner.

Thank.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2013)

fxo550 said:


> *I have a Dayton Champion original bike* and a bike collector offers me a few good bicycles for it.My question is:Are this bike on the same category of the bluebirds,robins,aerocycles etc.please help.




aren't you the owner?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2013)

fxo550 said:


> I may email you a picture,i do not like to post pictures of *my personal collection* cause they end up in googles and other sites.It is a long tank with horn and light and the guy that want it is crazy about this one and *offers me* $5000 cash or 3 bikes thats he claims are worth more than $3000 each so this make me think *i got something* nice.




so what's going on?


----------



## OldRider (Feb 6, 2013)

fxo550 said:


> I have a Dayton Champion original bike and a bike collector offers me a few good bicycles for it.My question is:Are this bike on the same category of the bluebirds,robins,aerocycles etc.please help.



............


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 6, 2013)

So, what happened to the pictures that we were going get?
 I'm seeing Walter throwing some big coin down on a bike that he hasn't even seen yet. So, I'm thinking that this bikes got to be fabulous.
 I was about to throw my hat in the ring to the tune of $8,500 and Bam! The bike has been sold by the owner. Like Scott said, Who's the owner?
 Does this bike even exist?
 This whole thing seems like some kind of bicycle ponzi scheme.


----------



## chitown (Feb 6, 2013)

fxo550 said:


> ...this make me think i got something nice.




This make me laugh out loud.


----------



## fxo550 (Feb 6, 2013)

I wasn't sure about this bike (i am not a bike collector) and when i told this collector about it he offer me a good amount of money or a bunch of bicycles,so i start this thread to learn about the bike,when i find out that this bike was a good deal for me i email the guy in P.R and he ask me if it was a twin flex,i was familiar with the bike but when he ask me about been a twin flex or not i went to buy yesterday with money on hand (that is when i took pictures) but i was afraid to spend that much money on the bike because the condition,so  and i send pictures to the guy in P.R and he did not want it,so i send pictures to some cabe members to see what they said about it and go back to get the bike,but the owner call me this morning and told that he trade it for a colson aristrocat.To bad i did not get it yesterday.Some one from the cabe contact it the owner and got it.Good for the owner because he is a nice guy.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 6, 2013)

*With all due respect Freddie*

[/QUOTE]=fxo550;206255 (i am not a bike collector)QUOTE]

WTF???


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2013)

Freddie, you're a con-man.
you represented this as your bike. the owner never offered you the bike, the bike was never for sale.
I have been in possession of photos of this bike for about a year now. it was when you finally realized you were going to have to provide a photo to some of the members here that you gave yourself away. when it comes to the Huffman stuff, not much moves that I don't at least hear about. one of your intended victims sent me the photo to verify the bike, and the game was up. a few phone calls and e-mails and the whole story was known. I know the collector you tried to defraud, and the new owner. if I were anyone on this site thinking about buying anything from you I would check with the local police to see if it was stolen.
Yes the bidding was fake, yes we were all in on it, no you didn't fool anyone, and hopefully will not fool anyone here again.

just so everyone gets to see the bike you never owned and yet were trying to sell, I'll post the photos I have. you don't need to worry about google getting hold of them (or should I say the real owner).


----------



## fxo550 (Feb 6, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> Freddie, you're a con-man.
> you represented this as your bike. the owner never offered you the bike, the bike was never for sale.
> I have been in possession of photos of this bike for about a year now. it was when you finally realized you were going to have to provide a photo to some of the members here that you gave yourself away. when it comes to the Huffman stuff, not much moves that I don't at least hear about. one of your intended victims sent me the photo to verify the bike, and the game was up. a few phone calls and e-mails and the whole story was known. I know the collector you tried to defraud, and the new owner. if I were anyone on this site thinking about buying anything from you I would check with the local police to see if it was stolen.
> Yes the bidding was fake, yes we were all in on it, no you didn't fool anyone, and hopefully will not fool anyone here again.
> ...




Scott,i know the owner and yes it was offered to me.Anyway just think what ever you want.


----------



## fxo550 (Feb 6, 2013)

=fxo550;206255 (i am not a bike collector)QUOTE]

WTF???[/QUOTE]

Not i am not,i buy bicycles to sell that's all.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2013)

fxo550 said:


> Scott,i know the owner and yes it was offered to me.Anyway just think what ever you want.




funny, that's not what he indicated today.


----------



## fxo550 (Feb 6, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> Freddie, you're a con-man.
> you represented this as your bike. the owner never offered you the bike, the bike was never for sale.
> I have been in possession of photos of this bike for about a year now. it was when you finally realized you were going to have to provide a photo to some of the members here that you gave yourself away. when it comes to the Huffman stuff, not much moves that I don't at least hear about. one of your intended victims sent me the photo to verify the bike, and the game was up. a few phone calls and e-mails and the whole story was known. I know the collector you tried to defraud, and the new owner. if I were anyone on this site thinking about buying anything from you I would check with the local police to see if it was stolen.
> Yes the bidding was fake, yes we were all in on it, no you didn't fool anyone, and hopefully will not fool anyone here again.
> ...




Anyway i start this thread to to find out more about this bike,not to sell it.


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 6, 2013)

Can you guys take a short break so I can run to the store and get some popcorn?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2013)

fxo550 said:


> Anyway i start this thread to to find out more about this bike,not to sell it.




you also said it was your bike...


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't really know or care what happened but that is one hell of a sweet Huffman.


----------



## fxo550 (Feb 6, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> you also said it was your bike...




On this yes i did,because i was ready to buy the bike.

no worries,i have no more comments.


----------



## fxo550 (Feb 6, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I don't really know or care what happened but that is one hell of a sweet Huffman.




Yes it is,to bad i didn't know anything about this bike.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2013)

fxo550 said:


> On this yes i did,because i was ready to buy the bike.
> 
> no worries,i have no more comments.




trust me, the bike was never for sale, you're full of it and got caught.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 6, 2013)

You know with all the crazy Huffman based activity on here lately I think the brand has earned is own "All things Huffman" category.


----------



## fxo550 (Feb 6, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> trust me, the bike was never for sale, you're full of it and got caught.




Guy,the bike was sold yesterday and it was for sale,i know the owner.Just think what ever you want like i said.


----------



## OldRider (Feb 6, 2013)

Lets hope this is the last we hear of Freddy the bike parter......red flags went up for me when he said he didn't want to post pics of the bike. Hells bells if I owned this beauty  I'd be posting pics all over the CABE.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2013)

fxo550 said:


> Guy,the bike was sold yesterday and it was for sale,i know the owner.Just think what ever you want like i said.




The bike was not sold yesterday, it was traded for a Colson Aristocrat, probably the only thing the previous owner could be tempted by. This collector you think was selling it doesn't sell anything, and doesn't need to sell anything. the only way to get anything from him would be to have something he really wanted badly.
I can say with 100% certainty that you were never in a position to get this bike in your wildest dreams.
it doesn't take a rocket scientist to look at where you are from and figure out what rather well known collector had the bike. from there everyone knows he doesn't sell anything, and doesn't need whatever you think you were going to give him. in short you were never offered this bike. you may have bought a few things from him but not a complete original top shelf bike, not in a million years!


----------



## chitown (Feb 6, 2013)

OK fxo550... you drive a hard bargain but $9,625 is my final fake offer, after I get the okay from the wife of course.

I'll PM you a pic of me laughing out loud so it doesn't get on the interwebs.


----------



## OldRider (Feb 6, 2013)

chitown said:


> OK fxo550... you drive a hard bargain but $9,625 is my final fake offer, after I get the okay from the wife of course.
> 
> I'll PM you a pic of me laughing out loud so it doesn't get on the interwebs.




Chi, if the CABE had thumbs up capability you'd be getting one right now, LOL.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2013)

chitown said:


> OK fxo550... you drive a hard bargain but $9,625 is my final fake offer, after I get the okay from the wife of course.
> 
> I'll PM you a pic of me laughing out loud so it doesn't get on the interwebs.




Chris, do you need the permission of the fake wife, or the real one? ... just so I know my chances of you getting in on the fake bidding...


----------



## chitown (Feb 6, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> Chris, do you need the permission of the fake wife, or the real one? ... just so I know my chances of you getting in on the fake bidding...




Seeing as how this is apparently a fake thread, I'll go with the fake wife for this particular non-bid.


----------



## walter branche (Feb 6, 2013)

*Total bs*


















sometimes i get good stuff also ,


----------



## slick (Feb 6, 2013)

WOW!!!!! I love the color combo on it at least? HAHA!! Nice bike to whoever the owner is,was,will be, whatever. HA!


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 6, 2013)

This thread got off to such a weird start, who'd a ever thunk it could just keep getting weirder? I think I've got a grasp on what happened I just don't understand the motive.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 6, 2013)

In infrequent CABE member out of Maryland once pulled pics from my active CL ad and posted the bicycle for sale here.
Not much time invested, no cash outlay, or inventory to stock...just fishing for profit.
Not really a scam as if someone wanted it, he would have come to my house, bought it and flipped it.
Does the motive now make sense to you?
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 6, 2013)

Was it that shady Larkin guy or Sam Fitzsimmons?


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 6, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> In infrequent CABE member out of Maryland once pulled pics from my active CL ad and posted the bicycle for sale here.
> Not much time invested, no cash outlay, or inventory to stock...just fishing for profit.
> Not really a scam as if someone wanted it, he would have come to my house, bought it and flipped it.
> Does the motive now make sense to you?
> Chris




I'd guess the motive was never a mystery to anyone here... But there is a lingering question, which is more to do with a man's character, or the lack of it.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 6, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Was it that shady Larkin guy or Sam Fitzsimmons?




It was neither and Larkin is a friend of mine.
Chris


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 6, 2013)

LOLZ!!!  Ahhh man, we all have days like that!


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 6, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> It was neither and Larkin is a friend of mine.
> Chris




I was just kidding of course, I respect them both immensely.


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 7, 2013)

I am the lucky new owner of this bike. When I saw the pictures of the bike, I knew who had owned it and called him to see if he had sold it. He said no he had not, although Freddie had looked at it and took some pictures. He told me he has sold Freddie many things over the last few years. I asked him what he wanted for it, and he told me he really was not that interested in selling (although I got the impression that he did give Freddie a price) he said he would much rather trade for a certain bike in my collection that he has been after for a few years. 

I would lay off Freddie. He was selling the bike. Yes, he led us to believe it was his bike, but the bike was available to him. Not the first guy to sell something he didn't own. I have had dealings with him and he always delivered.


----------



## John (Feb 7, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> I am the lucky new owner of this bike. When I saw the pictures of the bike, I knew who had owned it and called him to see if he had sold it. He said no he had not, although Freddie had looked at it and took some pictures. He told me he has sold Freddie many things over the last few years. I asked him what he wanted for it, and he told me he really was not that interested in selling (although I got the impression that he did give Freddie a price) he said he would much rather trade for a certain bike in my collection that he has been after for a few years.
> 
> I would lay off Freddie. He was selling the bike. Yes, he led us to believe it was his bike, but the bike was available to him. Not the first guy to sell something he didn't own. I have had dealings with him and he always delivered.




Wow! I feel the stock price in Huffmans going up. Please don’t say you traded the bike for a Bluebird. That would just be devastating to the folks over in the Bluebird vs Huffman tread.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 7, 2013)

John said:


> Wow! I feel the stock price in Huffmans going up. Please don’t say you traded the bike for a Bluebird. That would just be devastating to the folks over in the Bluebird vs Huffman tread.




Hey John,
   See earlier in the thread--it was for a Colson Aristocrat. I'm not sure what the market vakue of an Aristocrat is but I've seen more BBs than Aristocrats! V/r Shawn


----------



## fxo550 (Feb 7, 2013)

They only thing i did wrong was to said it was my bike.And i never offer the bike for sale here and never was in the for sell thread.I was ready to buy the bike and when i got there i said men is a lot of money for a bike,my bad.I turn down a few offers because the bike wasn't on my hands.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 7, 2013)

I think one way or the other, most of us have made up our minds regarding you, I know I have.


----------



## walter branche (Feb 7, 2013)

*freddie is an allright guy*

I know Freddie ,and am surprised he did not consult with me about the bike ,now this whole story makes me sad ,because now I know I am out of the loop ,,.   The last time I saw Freddie ,his son was looking at a bike I had at the show ,,  when Freddie bought a few bikes from me ,, his son hung around and we talked for a few minutes ,  I gave the bike to his son ,, the one he wanted ,,  he told me he would keep it in his bedroom ,,.  .. too bad about how this whole story turned into a mini series ,. walter branche ,, just a bump on the log now ..


----------



## bricycle (Feb 7, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Nothing is "rare", we just haven't seen them all yet.




...GREAT and TRUE quote.....


----------



## dave the wave (Feb 7, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> I think one way or the other, most of us have made up our minds regarding you, I know I have.




and I agree with Scott.


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 7, 2013)

I already had made up my mind on this person too, Scott.


----------



## OldRider (Feb 7, 2013)

And I see hes still selling his parts in the for sale section........he won't be getting any business from me either.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 7, 2013)

My opinion is that calling Freddie a con man and accusations of defrauding and being a thief are a bit harsh.

This didn't even start as a for sale thread, but clearly there was some testing of the market, which in itself is not egregious.
Companies sell product even when it is not in stock, venture capitalists lay money on potential before it's tangible.

It is my belief that the Champion was indeed "available" and the proof being with a new owner...who is to say that the high offer here wasn't going to go in part to Bicycle Bill in the form of an of a propoosition once the numbers were established?
There is no evidence that all parties would not have gained something from this without harm.

I purchased an Elgin from Freddie also from the Bicycle Bill collection in which I paid a fair price and I can only assume it was for Freddie as well...it's okay I paid a little more because I don't have access to this honey hole nor the relationships to broker the transaction.
My bicycle was extremely well packed with care into it and I don't give a damn if my paypal preceded the cash to Bicycle Bill or not.

Freddie has owned up to some things and could have/should have gone about his business model differently, but in the end was circumvented anyway...that and the publicity is punishment enough.

Chris


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 7, 2013)

Okay, so are we all good now?

Good, now back to work.


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 8, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Okay, so are we all good now?
> 
> Good, now back to work.




Good call Larmo!


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 3, 2013)

So...Scott sinds the bike is yours, can we expect some Nice pictures?


----------

